# Interesting RC helicopter



## GailInNM (Feb 18, 2010)

This has nothing to do with building engines, but I know there are members here who fly RC helicopters and play with embedded processing, although not always the same members at the same time.
Here is the most interesting RC flying video I have seen for a long time. Lots of processing going on. Long video, about 12 minutes, but worth it if you enjoy such things.
[ame]http://vimeo.com/6194911[/ame]

Gail in NM


----------



## rake60 (Feb 18, 2010)

Now that is Cool!
I had to track their web site down. It is _*mikrokopter.de*_.
I have been reading there for the past hour. I cry when I crash one
of my $30 Air Hogs. I'd probably jump off the bridge if I crashed
one of those!  

Rick


----------



## rudydubya (Feb 18, 2010)

That is incredible. Thanks for sharing

Rudy


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 18, 2010)

There are also these guys. http://www.draganfly.com/uav-helicopter/draganflyer-x6/


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Feb 18, 2010)

Incredible!!! Things have come a long way since I spent 6 months learning to hover with 4 channels and no gyro back in the 80's!

David


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 18, 2010)

Gail,

That detour you sent me on lasted about 45 minutes, I think.

Did you check out the GPS and Video capabilities.

To many toys, to little time.

SAM


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 18, 2010)

holy smokes that thing has an amazing climb rate 

thanks for the video gail 8)

now i want one :  :big:

chuck


----------



## Diy89 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats cool! But i have to post a pic of mine, trex700, flybarless with an OS90. She's a sweetie!


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 18, 2010)

Gail,

WOW!!! I was expecting a cheapy from walmart. 

That is indeed a verry impressive flying machine. 

I can only imagin the potential for such a thing in a theater of war. Is this thing developed by some military contractor, or is it a homebrew? Its almost UFO like. Maybee its alien technology from space. 

kel


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 18, 2010)

uh


----------



## CMS (Feb 18, 2010)

Neat, sounds like a swarm of bees.


----------



## ksouers (Feb 18, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> uh



ditto


----------



## BigBore (Feb 19, 2010)

I could be in jail in about 30 minutes after I had one of those. Buzzing the neighbors houses and terrorizing dogs. Plus there is the possibility of NORAD dispatching F-16's to shoot it down. Bummer.

Ed


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 19, 2010)

What does "uh" mean? Are you making fun of me? 

I was just adding a little humer.

kel


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 19, 2010)

kel...

No no...my post was in response to Gail's...'uh' as in I'm at a loss for words. I was flabbergasted...impressed to the point I didn't know what to say.

My apologies that it didn't come across right. I can see how it would be seen as a reply to your post and misconstrued.

I would not deliberately make fun of anyone.


----------



## tmuir (Feb 19, 2010)

I want one!!!!
And as I just crashed my Kyosho Minium Cessna its a good time to upgrade.
Now all I need is that spare $1000 to $1500 for the basic model. :big:


----------



## Diy89 (Feb 19, 2010)

I spent an hour today surfin the site and emailing between the club members I fly with. Everyone of them thought it was very interesting. As far as price goes, it isnt bad for a heli. I really like the sound of it, and the electronics are awesome.


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link Gail.

Very impressive, especially the swaying pop bottle.

I fly a seven channel honey bee which is enough for me :

Here's another link for those who are unfamiliar as to what a "conventional" RC heli can do;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np5XSTwv4vA[/ame]


----------

